# Which "Value" seatpost suspension for mid 300lb club



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Full Suspension bikes are not made for us heavy weights, so now I should look to suspension seat posts. I dont want to spend a hunny but if I have to I just might.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Problem is neither is suspension seat posts.

Full suspension bikes can be had but takes tuning to make work.

Best bet from one clyde to another, wider tires. Makes a huge difference that a suspension post never will (and not ru8n pedaling efficiency like a suspension post will under clyde weight)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

OK OK 
Still wow! Can't believe it, its worse then finding correct size shoes and shirts.

So you are saying wider tires, or fat bike. Thats def an option I have to take.

Been pondering fabricating something up. Dual or triple shocks on an old broken fs bike.


----------

